# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [10/06/2022] GSM Shield Box SPRD Module v2.0 is out...

## mohamed73

Added: 
Tecno 
Tecno Pop 5 - Repair IMEI/Sim unlock/factory reset/repair sn/Backup & Write NVRam/write pac  
Mobicel 
Mobicel Legend - Repair IMEI/Sim unlock/factory reset/repair sn/Backup & Write NVRam/write pac  
BLU 
BLU G50 - Repair IMEI/Sim unlock/factory reset/repair sn/Backup & Write NVRam/write pac
BLU G60 - Repair IMEI/Sim unlock/factory reset/repair sn/Backup & Write NVRam/write pac
BLU M8L - Repair IMEI/Sim unlock/factory reset/repair sn/Backup & Write NVRam/write pac  
Logic 
Logic L61 - Repair IMEI/Sim unlock/factory reset/repair sn/Backup & Write NVRam/erase frp/write pac  
Itel 
Itel A24 - Repair IMEI/Sim unlock/factory reset/repair sn/Backup & Write NVRam/erase frp/write pac  
Movitel 
Movitel M9107 -Repair IMEI/Sim unlock/factory reset/repair sn/Backup & Write NVRam/erase frp/write pac  
ZTE 
ZTE C341 - Repair IMEI/Sim unlock/factory reset/repair sn/Backup & Write NVRam/erase frp/write pac
ZTE C570 - Repair IMEI/Sim unlock/factory reset/repair sn/Backup & Write NVRam/erase frp/write pac
ZTE A51 lite - Factory Reset/Repair SN/Backup & Write NVRam/Erase FRP/Write PAC
A71 - Factory Reset/Repair SN/Backup & Write NVRam/Erase FRP/Write PAC 
Improved simlock detection for supported phones.
Improved nvram backup/restore for supported phones.   Official Website 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   Download rom support area 
Or   Google Drive 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
OR  Mediafire 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Links Updated

----------

